# An easy way to explain why you're a prepper now..



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

So I'm sure most of you have already heard about the storms that left about 3 million people without power. And I'm also sure that most of you already know that you use examples like "Katrina" to get people to understand why they should prep.. at least a little bit... instead of saying "OMG... Zombies yo!.. You need to be ready for Zombies! and Bath Salts!!!"

Well, personally, I'm using this latest rash of storms that left 3million people without power to talk to my friends and family about prepping and using the unpredictable weather as the best, and most sane sounding reason to prep. There's a run on gas stations now... and to be honest.. that is one thing I do not store.  That being said though, I do own 4 cars and they are usually topped off or mostly full except for one that I drive constantly. I need to re-think my fuel storage though!

Here's some amazing pictures of both the weather, and the aftermath.

Sorry if I'm rambling.. Just woke up after a rough night. :beercheer:


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

d.... I hate to say so but I don't think what has happened will change the mindset of 99% of those out there. It seems that people have the " it won't happen here attitude" Back after katrina when we preppers mentioned it people would say that was a hurricane and we don't have hurricanes here. When we mentioned the tsunamis, earthquakes, whatever. That doesn't happen here. People seem to have the ostrich syndrome and bury their heads in the sand.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

I am personally finished trying to explain to people why they need to be prepared because I always hit on the weather events. They tend to stand there looking at me like I have snakes climbing out my ears. Told them once, told them twice. Not saying it again. I'm done wasting my breath trying to figure out ways to make them understand. Unfortunately most people don't get it until the experience it.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

101airborne said:


> d.... I hate to say so but I don't think what has happened will change the mindset of 99% of those out there. It seems that people have the " it won't happen here attitude" Back after katrina when we preppers mentioned it people would say that was a hurricane and we don't have hurricanes here. When we mentioned the tsunamis, earthquakes, whatever. That doesn't happen here. People seem to have the ostrich syndrome and bury their heads in the sand.


I guess that's kind of my point with this post. Katrina was a cat 5 hurricane that hit a city that was below sea level.. so yes.. a LOT of people who live nowhere near there think "Oh that'll never happen to me!". Just like people who don't live near earthquake zones, or in tornado alley.. Point being.. this was JUST bad weather! Which could happen anywhere (except San Francisco right? They always have perfect weather there!  )


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

101airborne said:


> d.... I hate to say so but I don't think what has happened will change the mindset of 99% of those out there. It seems that people have the " it won't happen here attitude" ,.


I must agree with you...at the neighbor's house ON THEIR BACK PORCH??? (in between watering my stressed shrubs newly planted in the spring)I mentioned my setting on the thermostat was 82 on a 105 degree day--looks of 'you're an idiot' followed..and I know they have a constant setting of _*72!!!*_
Who will be responsible for that black out??? Me or them???

Hotter temps means _conserving_ the energy to relieve stress on transformers...right?

And, yes, just reading the storm news of 13 deaths, I told my dh, we'd be okay..., canned food, lots water/drinks, gasoline, generator for two freezers, etc....neighbors??? Not so much!!!


----------



## bigpaul (Jun 16, 2012)

was having a similar conversation on one of our UK sites. finally reached the conclusion that if someone hasnt got the sense to prep then there is no arguement on this earth that will make them see the error of their ways, so i dont bother trying. i also want to keep a low profile and not inform people i have food stocks so not trying to make people prep sort of goes along with that.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I was working Saturday night at the only grocery store in the area that had power. Folks come in to shop and having to leave with out purchasing because the debit system was down. I am surprised at how many people still do not have cash on hand for emergencies. :dunno:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I have an easier way to say why I'm a Survivalist:
I have no place in your world, 
I'm just waiting for home to catch up to me.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Either they get it or they don't, and most don't*

It is not about intelligence. There are some really smart people who don't get it. I think it is more of a common sense in combination with a realization that if it happened once, it could happen again.

I am not trying to sell any prepping to anyone, because if I open my mouth and tell on myself, that will be where the unpreppers will go when the SHTF. If I were to talk about prepping and that I am, I would just be advertising (and maybe bragging). And talking too much is not too smart, no matter the topic, but especially about prepping. It is like showing your hand in a card game while no one else shows you theirs.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

If I ever discuss this with anyone other than my family, it's just a response to a direct question or just speaking in general terms about a given situation.

I do talk with my family at different points when conditions arise. For example, this past week with the evacuations in Colorado, and then again with the storms across the mid atlantic states I try and work some ideas in. This has helped move some stuff along, such as storing water from a previous water outage they had. I'm using the evacuations to push some type of BOB for them. They will not be traveling by foot due to my mom's knee and back issues, but they could throw a couple of plastic totes into the car and bail over to our place pretty easily.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's a collapse during the hottest part of summer that concerns me the most. We have a couple of small battery operated fans but they take D-cells. I don't have a lot of those so the fans wouldn't last long. They wouldn't help much on days when it's 95° either.


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

101airborne said:


> d.... I hate to say so but I don't think what has happened will change the mindset of 99% of those out there. It seems that people have the " it won't happen here attitude" Back after katrina when we preppers mentioned it people would say that was a hurricane and we don't have hurricanes here. When we mentioned the tsunamis, earthquakes, whatever. That doesn't happen here. People seem to have the ostrich syndrome and bury their heads in the sand.


Love the post because it is so true.

I have family right now in Ohio effected by the storms and are being told that it may be 1 1/2 to 2 weeks before they get power back, and they still think it can't happen to them. Amazing

I also have family here in Texas that was directly effected by the fires last year and they still don't believe. I simply don't understand. I've even tried the financial side of prepping to convince them but still nothing. You will always need toilet paper, toothpaste, things like this and buying in bulk saves money but they just do not want to see.
I've made peace with myself by talking to them that if they fail to prepare do not come to me. I am prepping for me and the wife and not y'all. People do not prepare to fail they fail to prepare.


----------



## Sam (Jan 7, 2009)

Lots of reasons to prep. Anyone with a good eyeball can see 'em too.

Situation I'm in, I do NOT tell them I prep.
Neither do the members of my group. If you aren't smart enough to prep, you don't need to know.
Biggest problem with non preppers knowing that you prep, is that you are likely to have to expand your compost heap later on when they feel entitled to your family's next meal, and believe me, they feel "entitled".


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Even to my family, its a big joke, Im the nutcase. Mt father (in DC) still doesnt have power, and my sister (1 mile from DC) doesnt have power or water in her condo. She is here. Those that dont get it, probably just wont.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> It is not about intelligence. There are some really smart people who don't get it. I think it is more of a common sense in combination with a realization that if it happened once, it could happen again.
> 
> I am not trying to sell any prepping to anyone, because if I open my mouth and tell on myself, that will be where the unpreppers will go when the SHTF. If I were to talk about prepping and that I am, I would just be advertising (and maybe bragging). And talking too much is not too smart, no matter the topic, but especially about prepping. It is like showing your hand in a card game while no one else shows you theirs.


I agree and my answer one year ago(check my compassionate thoughts and opinions) is waaay different than my answer today to , what if they come to your door??
don't answer the door,, WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN MY ANSWER LAST YEAR.
Now, you have cable/tv..I don't..you have the _*same *_internet I have.
You see the same prices on all foods and supplies I do.
There's no excuse now...different smell maybe, but same ****!!

I'm cool with warning a store clerk, associate, etc. because they do not know where I live and are far enough from my home location, I'm safe-- all others >>>>DO NOT APPLY!!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

i prep because its my lifestyle choice, mine alone. i dont look for others to care or understand. when its time for others to come asking for help and willing wo work for it, im prepared for that, or at least im trying to be. if others come demanding things, ive a hollow point with thier name on it. from each according to ability, to each according to need.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Unless we're talking to another prepper, we only talk about prepping when it comes up in conversation & then only in terms of the specific event. I will discuss having a week's worth of water, a generator, etc. for an extended power outage but never let on that we're preparing for a much longer term. No one but hubby & I have any clue what preps we have.


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> Even to my family, its a big joke, Im the nutcase. Mt father (in DC) still doesnt have power, and my sister (1 mile from DC) doesnt have power or water in her condo. She is here. Those that dont get it, probably just wont.


LOL, you're the nutcase. They are the ones without power but you are being ridiculous. Life of the prepper :dunno:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There's a huge difference between prepping for a week and prepping for a year. A lot of non-preppers see the wisdom in prepping for a week. They think it's crazy to prepare for a year or indefinitely.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Sam said:


> Lots of reasons to prep. Anyone with a good eyeball can see 'em too.
> 
> Situation I'm in, I do NOT tell them I prep.
> Neither do the members of my group. If you aren't smart enough to prep, you don't need to know.
> Biggest problem with non preppers knowing that you prep, is that you are likely to have to expand your compost heap later on when they feel entitled to your family's next meal, and believe me, they feel "entitled".


_Never_ tell anyone you prep.

Ever.

OPSEC and all that stuff.

I agree, if folks haven't figured it by now, they never will.

Harsh, but family comes first....


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Two things....

One... Some of you people make it sound like I'm advising running up and down the street with a bull horn yelling "OMG Y'all!!! Storms are bad! Power is out! Become a prepper or die!!!!", which I assure you, I am not. 

and Two... I think some of you approach your family and friends in a bad way and they become put off by how you are approaching it. After these storms, and the fires in Colorado (which is where I used to live.. in the Springs), I just basically ask my friends and family "Geez.. can you believe how bad it is out there? You ever think about what you'd do if that was happening here?" After that question, the conversation usually evolves into a more broad topic about how bad it would suck if the power went out (which it did today here in NC actually RIGHT after I was talking to someone about the people without power). And if/when the power does go out, what happens if it stays off for a week... or longer. Most people I talk to are pretty astute and I can see the light bulb go on over their heads. After that, I gauge them to see if they have the right mindset regarding long term prepping. A few do.. most don't. But the ones that do.. well.. I don't know how you all feel about it, but in the last 6 months or so, I know of 3 people who have started prepping. Two of them are married. So if I can turn on a light bulb for even just a few people, to me it's worth bringing it up. BUT... I bring it up in a way that doesn't say "Hey.. I have a TON of food, preps, and ammo!"

The sad part is one of my best friends here doesn't see the need ever to prep.. and he's got a great family with 2 little girls.  Oh well..


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

d, I think it's great that you still _want _to turn the light bulb on for some folks. I used to want to encourage others, but I've become so jaded...

Years ago before I'd ever heard of prepping, (and, ironically, was living in the Springs - were you living there in the 90's?) - anyway, I'd heard a newscast advising folks to have an emergency kit in their vehicles in case of heavy snows going over mountain passes. It was a big "duh!" moment for me. After putting my own kit together, my first husband complained about the expense. That Christmas I put together kits for family members back in Ohio, and they all thought I was weird. Blankets from the kits were just used in the home, not kept in the cars; candles and matches were used on patios, not kept in the cars; etc. And even though in the following years there have been plenty examples of people getting snowed in their cars near where my family lives, they still get a blank expression when it comes to the concept of having an emergency kit in their cars.

Fast forward many years (now living in OH), when my DH (new and improved model  ) was laid off and we lived off of the excess bulk food stored in the basement - that was another "duh!" lesson for me. I encouraged family and friends to do the same - because even though we hadn't planned it, that food saved us. But again I was looked at like I was weird.

We've had long-term power outages - but again, the suggestion to be prepared falls on deaf ears. I hadn't even heard of prepping then, it was just something that made sense to me.

Since then, I've learned about "prepping" and have become what I consider a "prepper" - and I keep quiet. Thankfully my DH is starting to come on board (ever so slowly, lol!), and I see in him that desire to share knowledge and encourage others, and I remember that I used to feel that way myself. But now I'm at the point where I'm just resigned to prepping for certain family members (because we've made the choice to do so for a variety of reasons), and I know that we won't prep for - or take in - other family members (again, for specific reasons). And I just keep my mouth shut.

And reading your post made me realize, I no longer have the _desire _to talk to others and encourage them anymore. I've become so jaded by the foolishness and dependency of others - dependency that they seem to insist on.

So kudos to you that you still want to help others, get them thinking. You're smart, and I have no doubt that you are going about it the right way. Glad there are still some folks who want to turn on a lightbulb or two.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

One thing that drives me absolutely nuts is when people are being interviewed after a <fill in the disaster> and they cry out that they didn't know what to do. A nanosecond behind that comment is me yelling at the TV with "how could you NOT know what to do?"

One of these days I fully expect to see a newscast about people waiting too long to evacuate a wildfire area. There will be a thousand cars jammed to a stop on the road as the fire engulfs them. Just because they not only didn't know what to do, they didn't know when to do it.

As with most of you, my patience is worn thin trying to get people to think about even the most simple situations and figuring out beforehand what to do and when to do it. It almost seems like a co-dependent situation at times - they fail and want someone else to fix it (and someone usually does). We've lined up family and close friends and told them we are not their disaster plan. They cannot come here. They will be turned away. And we mean it.

Their failure to plan is just not our problem because we won't let it be our problem.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> One thing that drives me absolutely nuts is when people are being interviewed after a <fill in the disaster> and they cry out that they didn't know what to do... Just because they not only didn't know what to do, they didn't know when to do it...problem.


80% of the population are sheep

10% are wolfs

and the remaining 10% are sheep dogs that the sheep complain about being too confrontational.


----------



## Thaddius (Jun 27, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> 80% of the population are sheep
> 
> 10% are wolfs
> 
> and the remaining 10% are sheep dogs that the sheep complain about being too confrontational.


I like to put myself into another group: Bears:

A bear pretty much just goes about his business and unless someone steps on his toes leaves others to go on about their business.

I long ago gave up on sheople. I don't want to be their sheepdog / guardian, nor do I want to feed off of them as a wolf.

Nope, I'm just a big ol' lovable bear.



Probably only a fraction of a % are bears however, so your analogy stands.

Thad


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

d, I think it's great that you still want to turn the light bulb on for some folks. I used to want to encourage others, but I've become so jaded... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I always say, I give up!!

And then, today, I sent this to my contacts..a great list and NOT just for starters in my opinion:
http://seasonedcitizenprepper.com/getting-started-in-food-storage/

Getting Started in Food Storage&#8230;&#8230;a Virtual Tour of a Grocery Store


----------



## LargoMike (Apr 27, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Their failure to plan is just not our problem because we won't let it be our problem.


That's why I feel it is more like 15% preppers & 85% zombies. My only concern is being able to do all I need to BEFOER the SHTF event, whatever it may be.


----------



## MrDean (Jun 29, 2012)

We never considered ourselves "Preppers", in fact never even heard the word until reciently. However two events that have occured in the past have made the fact that we are indeed "Prepared".

The first was Y2K and how nuts every one went thinking that the infrastructure, utilities and what ever would be severely interupted. I remember clearly talking about this with my wife at the time, We had not the slightest concern as even at that time we were 100% independent. The next reminder was at 9-11, again we were not the slightest bit concerned, the nearest Neuc powerplant is 180 miles away, our place is 40 treed acres next to state and fed forrest land,ie unlimited fire wood for heat, our own water well of excellent water powered by our solar system, plenty of room for gardens and green houses, lots of Elk, etc. It wasn't until several years ago that it dawned on us that we were not really dependent on any outside source as close as anyone could possibly be.

I guess that be defalt, we are preppers.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

JayJay said:


> d, I think it's great that you still want to turn the light bulb on for some folks. I used to want to encourage others, but I've become so jaded...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I always say, I give up!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! I've only just glanced over it, but it looks great! :beercheer:


----------

